
Google now lets you send money via Gmail on Android - ptrptr
https://thenextweb.com/google/2017/03/14/google-now-lets-send-money-via-gmail-android/
======
LordWinstanley
I wouldn't risk it. Given Google's track record, they'll probably scrap the
service before the recipient of your largesse has a chance to spend it.

